# No Skip Mode on Roamio Plus



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

Has anyone with a Roamio Plus got this feature ?

I have not gotten it as of 2/25 7AM EST. after forcing a connection to Tivo
and even gave them a reboot just in case....

Looks like Margret has challenged us to send out TSN to her via email.

*Sent Margret email this morning, I have Skip when I got home !*

*
OK Guys I think she's done challenge over !
*

TiVo Margret Schmidt
‏@tivodesign
@shamilian @davezatz OK! OK! You win.


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

Nope, not me in Austin, TX. I also have a Roamio basic and didn't get it there either. I did a force connection this morning on both machines. When I did it on the plus, it looked like it was downloading something but I didn't see any evidence of skip mode.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

That's a no also with my Plus in the Philly area.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I don't think anyone with a Plus has gotten it yet outside of the two initial test markets.


----------



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> That's a no also with my Plus in the Philly area.


Ditto.


----------



## jazzy01 (Apr 11, 2007)

cjgadd3 said:


> Ditto.


me too DITTO


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Same here. I agree that nobody with a Plus outside the test market has gotten Skip Mode yet with one exception. Bradleys got it initially when the Pros did, I believe. However, he also got the Plex app a few days before anyone else did so his box must be on some kind of list.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

This is one of those moments when I wish I wasn't so obsessive compulsive!


----------



## King3pj (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't have it on my Roamio Basic yet either.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

TiVoSupport on Twitter is looking into it:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702885743493038080


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

gonzotek said:


> TiVoSupport on Twitter is looking into it:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702885743493038080


I need to up my Twitter game, not sure how I missed checking there this morning!


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

gonzotek said:


> TiVoSupport on Twitter is looking into it:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702885743493038080


 Maybe a disgruntled employee took off all the Plus models from the skipmode update.


----------



## KenVa (Aug 31, 2005)

A lot of basic models aren't getting the update either. Mine included.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

It's a little disconcerting that TiVo themselves don't seem to know what is happening. I'm pretty surprised that TiVoMargret appears to think that everybody should have skip and if they don't to send the TSN to her. Likewise, @TiVosupport doesn't seem to know what is going on.

I wonder it isn't some real scew-up on the part of TiVo where they just simply overlooked an entire batch of TiVos to send the update to. I am reminded of one of the software updates where they forgot to send the update to everyone who had signed up for prerelease.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

new date is 3/9:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10808156#post10808156


----------



## elm222 (Jan 21, 2015)

No skip on my Plus either NE Tenn.
Don't have anything recorded on my basic to check for skip on it.
Sent TSN to Margret email.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> new date is 3/9:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10808156#post10808156


And Now it is 3/10.....

_ SkipMode is still rolling out to 50k boxes a day, projected finish date March 10._

Do I hear 3/11 ?


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

"TiVoMargret has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."

Looks like her plan got some attention...


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

Nickipedia said:


> "TiVoMargret has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."
> 
> Looks like her plan got some attention...


*Yeah she quit the challenge, no more cutting to the front of the line.
*

TiVo Margret Schmidt ‏@tivodesign 22h22 hours ago
@shamilian @davezatz CHALLENGE ACCEPTED

TiVo Margret Schmidt
‏@tivodesign
@shamilian @davezatz OK! OK! You win.


----------



## elm222 (Jan 21, 2015)

My plus got skip mode last night around 11 o'clock.
Checked my basic this morning it still does not have it.
NE Tenn.


----------



## mlw983 (Jan 8, 2015)

My Roamio basic got skipmode this morning. St. Louis, Mo.


----------

